# Labs results low TSH



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Back in November I had posted about how my doctor changed the method in which I take my synthroid. My TSH was 0.3 and for the first time since my TT (3 years ago)I was feeling wonderful. The drastic change due to the stopping of a hormonal birth control. I stopped the birth control pill and then 6 weeks later had my labs tested as directed by the Endo. The result was that I was feeling amazing. However, she was concerned that my levels would continue to drop and instead of lowering my dose she had me change the method in which I took my synthroid. As of the past few weeks I was god awful tired and have gained weight which had me guessing that I was hypo again. So I had my levels tested and I was dead wrong! My TSH is 0.058!!! My doctor has now sent me a scrip for a lower dose of mendication but I cant understand how I have hypo symptoms! I'm tired, gaining weight, very cold and brain fog. The only time I feel a rapid heart beat is when I'm working out, and this has been to the point where i had to stop and take it easy which is not normal for me. But really aside from that I have no hyper symptoms. I even sleep like a log for 8 hours and wake up tired. Just trying to see if anyone has ever felt like this before? Also is it dangerous to have such a low TSH?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you describe how you were taking the meds originally and how you changed?

Is she testing anything other than TSH?


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I was taking them on an empty stomach early morning at 5am and then breakfast at around 6:30am. She made the change to slow absorbtion rate but by my levels I don't think it helped. I really thought that I was hypo and that maybe I wasn't getting enough of the synthroid due to the new method of taking it but I'm clearly wrong!

No she only tests TSH.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's going to be crazy hard to give advice without the frees (sorry!).

Can you get your own blood work draw?


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I can't my insurance wont cover it.


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

This sounds like me! I was taking t3, thinking it would make me better, but it stressed my adrenal glands. While on t3, my tsh was surpressed, .03, which is normal. I went off the t3, and stuck to my t4 only. My t4 has been 125 mcg for 1.5 years, even when adding t3. Well, I have been feeling so tired (especially before and during my period), achy legs, brain fod, cold, etc. well, my tsh was even lower. Is was .05 and my free t4 was 1.8 (.9-1.7). The dr wants to reduce my medicine. I am going to back to my functional medicine dr who will test the free t3. How are you doing now? Btw, I had my thyroid out 5 years ago.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

It's only been a week since she reduced my meds to 150 mcg and so I'm still really tired, brain fog and losing hair. It just seems to odd that I have Hypo symptoms but clearly am not!


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

How much did they reduce your meds? I Decided to reduce my Levo, and see how I feel. I gained weight when I was hyper, prior to my thyroidectomy. Brain fog and achy legs can be a symptom of both I guess. As for the coldness, I feel, i have no idea. I have developed raynauds since my graves diagnosis, so maybe that is it? Thyroid disease is the pits. I know it takes 2-3 weeks to feel a change with a dose increase, so hopefully we will feel better soon with the decrease. I hope you feel better. Keep me posted, and I will do the same. I'm just trying to trust this new dr. He is the head of the dept with over 20 years experience. I just keep praying.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

I also was so sure I was hypo...hair loss, weight gain, fatigue...and then my TSH was .060 and my thyroid uptake scan showed hyper. I do have jitterness, some heart fluttering, and anxiety, but I sleep like a log also. I thought I was just starting menopause. I would have loved the weight loss, honestly, but here I am with weight gain. At least I am not the only one.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Being estrogen dominant can cause weight gain. I'd test for that too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

angel711baby66 said:


> I can't my insurance wont cover it.


If you are in the USA, you can order the labs you need here for $80. This is a link for TSH, FT-4 and FT-3.

Do not take your thyroid replacement prior to the draw.

How exactly did your doctor change the way you take your dose to slow absorption?

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

When I was diagnosed with Graves 5 years ago, my Tsh was much lower and I was super hungry, and super jittery. I never had a problem sleeping though. I did lose a little weight at first, but then gained. I was eating all the time. This time around, my appetite is normal. My weight this morning was 103.2, which is the very low end for me. Usually, I am around 105. I do not have a lot of tremors, but notice if I am holding something up, like the phone, I have a Mild tremor. My pulse it's fine, but I do have palpitations from time to time. I'm 40, and have trouble with estrogen dominance myself, in fact, I just went and had my reproductive hormones tested. I'm sick of being so tired. I will go in 3 weeks to get my thyroid levels tested to see if they are any higher. The dr will also be testing my frees. The more and more I read, it seems like the magic TSH without t3 supplementation is around 1. When your tsh is suppressed, it slows down t4 to t3 conversion. So perhaps, that is why we feel the way we do. Our surpressed TSH is slowing down the conversions? Check out tired thyroid.com. I have her book, and really found it informative. We should all keep each other posted on how we feel. Everyone is different, but it also helps to see what others experience.


----------



## SandSpen (Jan 15, 2016)

If you have had TT unrelated to cancer chances are you need at T4 and T3 combination. You also need to take T3 throughout the day because the liver has a hard time metabolizing it all at once. (the extended release T3 isn't really that good)My prescription is 5 mcg Cytomel twice a day but instead I cut it up and take 2.5 every 6 hours. Estrogen suppresses T3 so during your cycle you will notice a fluctuation in the way you feel. If you are estrogen dominate you have to be treated for that before your thyroid meds to work properly. Also as a side note you can eat two brazil nuts each day to help with selineium (sp?) it helps to support T3. This is my story after having never been diagnosed with thyroid issues I had to have a TT two years ago. Yes I had been feeling really bad prior but did not know what it was. After the TT I spent two years of hell - fatigue, weight gain, constipation, hair loss, stomach aches, joint pain, ETC!!! Finally an internal medicine doctor tested my hormones and T4 and T3. I'm not a converter and I am estrogen dominant. The estrogen is what suppressed the T3 originally and probably contributed to the goiter. I have read a few articles that said people that had TT unrelated to cancer many times suffer from conversion problems and should be on a regiment of both T4 and T3 like Amour or Cytomel. FYI - I feel Fantastic now. Cytomel was a game changer for me. Didn't realize how good I could feel. I take Tirosint and Cytomel (throughout the day)


----------

